# Afrika: Tunesien Sousse (Monastir)



## BeneV (14. Januar 2015)

Servus,

ich habe gerade eine Woche Urlaub in Sousse, Tunesien - Monastir  gebucht. Würde natürlich auch gerne mal nen Tag (vll auch 2) mit Fischen  vebringen, habt ihr Tipps, Infos, Warnungen? 

Natürlich ist Google eine Option, aber Infos von Leuten die wirklich schon da waren sind mir einfach lieber und ehrlicher. 

DANKE schonmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S.: Sonstige Reisetipps sind herzlich Wilkommen. #6


----------



## fishing pirat-HH (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Afrika: Tunesien Sousse (Monastir)*

Moin moin, 

Also ich war vor einigen Jahren in monastir jedoch leider ohne Angel da man auch in Tunesien zwingend eine Angelliezens braucht!
Was sich als Tourist  bei den tunesischen Behörden jedoch leider als schwierig gestaltet... 

Wenn du es allerdings einfach mal Probieren willst kann ich dir die brotbombe empfehlen damit wirst du an eigentlich jedem Strand mit ner leichten Reise rute einige kleine Meeräschen oder gold brassen fangen.

Wenn du es auf was größeres abgesehen hast, würde ich es an deiner stelle abends/nachts vom Pier im Fischereihafen in monastir mit Köderfisch am grund oder am balon auf Haie probieren. 

Falls dir das beides nicht zusagt kannst du auch im Yachthafen von Sousse zu bezahlbaren Preisen eine Angeltour machen aber kein Plan was man so fängt. 

Naja ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiter helfen. 

Harrrr
Fishing Pirat


----------



## BeneV (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Afrika: Tunesien Sousse (Monastir)*

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Ich hab inzwischen auch (nur diesen einen Anbieter) im Netz nen Anbieter gefunde, schaut ganz gut aus und preislich auch total im Rahmen: 

http://www.charterfishingtunisia.com/

War da vielleicht sogar schonmal wer von euch?


----------



## BeneV (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Afrika: Tunesien Sousse (Monastir)*

Ich wollte nochmal Nachhaken? Hat jemand vll noch paar Infos?


----------

